# Springtail culture overpopulated?



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a white temperate springtail breeding culture on charcoal in a 6qt container, and had a few questions. Whenever I open it, springtails start jumping around everywhere, and there are tons of them all over the charcoal. Is there anyway I can control the population of the culture, or is this normal population?
Thanks


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Best advice. Split the master culture, and sale a few cultures. What your going through is normal, we just split and keep going.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

No problem sir. Best of luck.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkB (May 23, 2012)

Feed them to your frogs. Should take care of the problem.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

I've got the opposite problem. I got a 32 OZ culture from Josh's frogs about 3 weeks ago, and I've seen almost nothing in it the entire time. You'd be hard pressed to convince someone there was anything alive in there. This can't be normal, can it?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Very often springtail cultures don't ship well, regardless of source. My suggestion is to keep the culture and try to nurse it back (if possible) and also get a culture from someone local to you


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

The key is ventilation. I've order from josh before. The springs aren't vented which causes them to die. You should have seen some sign of life by now imo. 


Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

